# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  May cnc 2 trục z

## quocquan

Mình mới vào nghề muốn lắp máy cnc 2 trục z xin anh em tư vấn giúp về máy cnc 2 trục , quy trình vận hành thế nào? Thông số cài đặt khó không? Nhờ anh em tư vấn giúp. Chân thành cám ơn .

----------


## haiquanckbn

Chẳng hiểu sao bác lại nói 2 trục Z nhỉ. Hay ý bác là 2 củ đục vậy ah?

----------


## biết tuốt

có 2 trường hợp như này :
1: 1 trục x nhưng có 2 trục z để giảm bớt tải  vì lắp nhiều spindle , thường thường với máy 8 đến 12 đầu hay làm 2 trục z , đấu điện thì tín hiệu chia ra ở trục z 
2 là máy 2 trục x 2 trục z  với máy kiểu này 2 trục x cho chạy ngược chiều nhau sẽ tạo hiệu ứng đối xứng khi đục , như khi đục song long chầu nguyệt thì 1 lần đục luôn được 2 bức đối xứng nhau
 không hiểu bác chọn kiẻu nào

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc ý bác là 2 trục Z 1 spindle thường là 1 spindle tốc độ thấp?

Cơ cấu này là 1Z nhưng 2 spindle khác nhau (có thể setup cho nó chế độ thay dao đc)


1 cơ cấu khác có 2Z khác nhau, 1 Z lớn đeo thêm 1 Z nhỏ, nhưng tìm hoài ko thấy cái hình, heheh

----------


## quocquan

> có 2 trường hợp như này :
> 1: 1 trục x nhưng có 2 trục z để giảm bớt tải  vì lắp nhiều spindle , thường thường với máy 8 đến 12 đầu hay làm 2 trục z , đấu điện thì tín hiệu chia ra ở trục z 
> 2 là máy 2 trục x 2 trục z  với máy kiểu này 2 trục x cho chạy ngược chiều nhau sẽ tạo hiệu ứng đối xứng khi đục , như khi đục song long chầu nguyệt thì 1 lần đục luôn được 2 bức đối xứng nhau
>  không hiểu bác chọn kiẻu nào


mình muốn chọn kiểu 2 trục z nằm trên một trục x , câu dây có khó không? làm thế nào để điều khiển theo ý muốn ( 2 trục cùng chạy cùng lúc, 1 trục chạy trước 1 trục chạy sau , set như thế nào )  nhờ anh em tư vấn giúp mình nhé mình cảm ơn nhiều,

----------


## biết tuốt

> mình muốn chọn kiểu 2 trục z nằm trên một trục x , câu dây có khó không? làm thế nào để điều khiển theo ý muốn ( 2 trục cùng chạy cùng lúc, 1 trục chạy trước 1 trục chạy sau , set như thế nào )  nhờ anh em tư vấn giúp mình nhé mình cảm ơn nhiều,


mục đích của bạn cho 1 truc z chậm 1 trục nhanh để làm gì đã nào? , nhanh chậm sau nhau bao lâu?  chắc không phải máy đục gỗ chứ nhỉ?

----------


## cnclaivung

ông này muốn 2 trục Z để chạy 2 thể loại khác nhau em nghĩ chắc vậy nếu đúng vậy thì quên đi cưng ( đọc kỷ đề bài kiểu như máy tiện em đang làm nhĩ ) nghi nghi

----------


## vusvus

Còn một thể loại 2 trục Z là nó có 2 cụm motor XZ riêng cho mỗi cụm (signal thì chung), dùng nó cũng chả khác cái nhiều spindle, muốn dùng cụm nào thì tắt cụm kia đi

----------


## GORLAK

> ông này muốn 2 trục Z để chạy 2 thể loại khác nhau em nghĩ chắc vậy nếu đúng vậy thì quên đi cưng ( đọc kỷ đề bài kiểu như máy tiện em đang làm nhĩ ) nghi nghi


Chắc kiểu máy tiện trụ CNC, trc thấy bác có thảo luận.

----------

